# What Are The Best Spots At Fort Stevens State Park?



## WACOUGAR

Wondering if anyone out there has recommendations on sites at Fort Stevens (Full hookup sites please as we will be going in Spring). Photos would be great also if you have them. We only drove through the park once and it was just a quick drive through so we didn't get a good idea of sites. Any help would be much appreciated.

Kelly


----------



## john7349

We stayed there last August for a couple of days. We were in Loop "L". Small but clean; asphault in the site. Sorry, no pics. Most had trees / bushes between the sites which helped. We plan on going back next Summer for sure. Lots of things to do.


----------



## The Stephensons

WACOUGAR said:


> Wondering if anyone out there has recommendations on sites at Fort Stevens (Full hookup sites please as we will be going in Spring). Photos would be great also if you have them. We only drove through the park once and it was just a quick drive through so we didn't get a good idea of sites. Any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> Kelly


x2 - we'd like to know too! If you have pics and/or exact site #'s, that would be great- or is that asking you to give away secrets?!?!?! Planning on a Summer or Fall trip there....


----------



## thefulminator

The main thing I remember is to avoid the lower loops C though I think G. They have been there a long time and over the years have been stripped of underbrush so you get really friendly with your neighbors. I think we were in L or M last time and liked the spot we were in.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

We've stayed there a few times I like the G loop as it was all the way at the end and the access to the hiking trails is right by the G loop. Try to get site 260 or 271...there are a bit larger.

http://www.oregonstateparks.org/images/pdf/stevens_map.pdf


----------



## WACOUGAR

Thanks everyone. The replies were helpful. If anyone else has great information, keep it coming!!


----------

